# 4th generation iPod (clickwheel) issues



## kayla897 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yesterday my iPod was stolen, so I recieved my friend's 20 gig clickwheel for free. One problem-it didn't work. I get the apple logo when I turn it on, and then the "hardware update" icon shows up (the folder with the :exclaim: in the corner). So I do what I'm told to do by the apple support website-I go to restore the iPod. I get through the whole restore, and then iTunes tells me to unplug the USB from the iPod and plug it into the external power source to complete the restore process. So I do just that, and, infuriatingly enough, the little folder is still there! That was four hours ago, and I've restored the little dinosaur at least 20 times since then. I got really excited when I saw a loading bar during one of the restores, but then guess who showed up? THE FOLDER, with a link to the support site I've been using ALL DAY.

Now, I COULD take it into the apple store, but the fee for them to fix it is $250 dollars, and I really don't want to spend that much, especially if it isn't guaranteed they can do anything for it. Does anyone have any insight for me?

Many thanks!


----------



## lafife (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm looking for the same answer too.


----------

